# jake = perennate = CVPS_Kevin = Adam Ng = Lunanode?



## serverian (Sep 8, 2013)

^


----------



## jarland (Sep 8, 2013)

The real suggestion appeared to be...


Penerrate = jake


Or


Penerrate = riotsecurity


Neither of which I believe is true. He's good at trolling. There's definitely no connection between lunanode and Adam unless he got a lot better about crafting identities.


Source: Sniff the trail from lunanode's paypal: [email protected]


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 8, 2013)

Drama? Popcorn? Nothing? Something?


----------



## serverian (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn good troll that guy


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know who *jake *is.   I mean I was flattered when he re-posted my material, albeit minus linkage here or credit.

The second time he did it, ahh not thrilled.

The third time I blew a f-bomb tirade rant.

But I will say, that recent confusion on LET this is based around, it was a real info opener.  So thanks to everyone that created that confusion heap.  Yeah forthcoming fellows, I'll bring it.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 8, 2013)

jarland said:


> The real suggestion appeared to be...
> 
> 
> Penerrate = jake
> ...


Incorrect about that, however nice catch.


----------



## perennate (Sep 8, 2013)

Who's penerrate?? Why's he such a troll?


----------



## serverian (Sep 8, 2013)

perennate said:


> Who's penerrate?? Why's he such a troll?


Congrats mate. You made a lot of people including me look stupid. LOL


----------



## perennate (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW I figured out why everyone thinks hbjlee17 @ LET is Stephen. They whois'd leedomain.com instead of leedomain.org!



jarland said:


> Source: Sniff the trail from lunanode's paypal: [email protected]*.com*


----------



## MannDude (Sep 8, 2013)

perennate said:


> BTW I figured out why everyone thinks hbjlee17 @ LET is Stephen. They whois'd leedomain.com instead of leedomain.org!


Because your PayPal email address was the .com version, not the .org 

Someone brought it up to me so I hit you up in IRC last night and asked.


----------



## perennate (Sep 8, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Because your PayPal email address was the .com version, not the .org
> 
> Someone brought it up to me so I hit you up in IRC last night and asked.


Yeah, I remember last night, was confused why people thought Jason was Stephen. But the PayPal email address was always @.org, jarland must've copied it wrong I guess.


----------



## jarland (Sep 8, 2013)

perennate said:


> Yeah, I remember last night, was confused why people thought Jason was Stephen. But the PayPal email address was always @.org, jarland must've copied it wrong I guess.


I went to paypal, double checked it, have a clear mental picture of seeing "[email protected]" on my screen in 3 different places.

E-mail from last night says [email protected]

Who drugged me last night?


----------



## perennate (Sep 8, 2013)

jarland said:


> Who drugged me last night?


Stephen Lee did.


----------



## drmike (Sep 8, 2013)

So who should auntie Buffalooed be looking into  ?  Someone need some special eyeballing?


----------

